# kabalo najud ko



## Inglip

What does "kabalo najud ko" mean?

I can't find any translations in my books. Well, it says the English for najud is Jud, but I don't know what a Jud is ha ha.

I am thinking it is either typed very formally since it is from facebook, or it is the name of some food.

Thanks guys.


----------



## niernier

"kabalo na jud ko"

According to my friend, it means "alam ko na" in Tagalog.  In English,  "I already know" 

I just don't understand how jud is used nor it's connotation, but it's quite a common enclitic particle used in Cebuano language.


----------



## Inglip

Thanks. "I already Know" doesn't sound quite right.

The person said "I love cooking.....kabalo najud ko". It is possible, that it means. I love cooking, don't I know it?


----------



## 082486

my try:

it's true that kabalo najud ko means: I already know (English) or alam ko na (Tagalog)...but on the sentence you made "I love cooking.....kabalo najud ko". Did you friend say "kabalo najud ko magluto?", it means i already know how to cook.


----------



## Inglip

She said, and I quote.

"Love cooking(In Englsih).............kabalo najud ko."


----------



## 082486

from my observation it's obvious that she loves cooking and she already knows how (to cook)
kabalo means: alam or you can use marunong.
maybe she's trying to say: love cooking....marunong na ako.

 ♥ ♥ ♥


----------

